# What do you do that offends your cat?



## Innerbeauty (Sep 28, 2015)

Exactly the question: list the things that gets your cat's nose out of joint. 

I'll go first:

If I get up when Shaun is cuddling me for whatever reason. Doesn't matter if he's been there an hour or two, he still acts annoyed.

If I don't let him sniff my coffee. He tries to *sneak* sniff and if I catch it and move the cup his face is so funny like he's saying "Oh, it's just coffee for goodness sake!" I'm not sure why he likes to sniff it.... creamer in it maybe?

I'm looking forward to reading about cute kitties.... if you have pictures, post 'em!


----------



## Spidercatshuman (Aug 28, 2014)

If we dare to look at our laptop screens in the morning before feeding the cat, Peter will curl up on our chests and keep his head between our faces and the screen. He never gets forgotten for feeding. We just have a strict rule about not giving him breakfast until both of us are up, so that he will not decide that one person being vaguely awake means breakfast and start pouncing us for food in the night.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Offends... let's see, there are just so many things....

MowMow, he gets *SO* pissed when I touch him after my morning shower/lotion. I'm all stinky and I reach for him and he sidesteps away every time. If I *DO* touch him, he lays his ears sideways and stares at me with his eyes dilated.

Neelix is hard to offend. I guess the only thing that really bothers him (it usually only happens when I think he's Book at first glance). Is touch the tip of his tail. The other two when they walk by with their tails up, I reach down and rub the tip of their tail between my thump and forefinger very very gently. MowMow always chirps at me and Book flops over for me to rub his belly with my foot. Neelix... he whips around every time and WHOMPS me on the hand with his ears back. If I repeat it, he'll go after me with nails. I don't know if his tail is just more sensitive or if he just hates it but WOW, it pisses him off. Like I said, I don't do it to him often and if I do it's by mistake but WOW he reacts violently.

Book hates mommy kisses. He is convinced they are corrosive. If I pick him up and give him kisses he squeezes his eyes shut, leans back as far as he can, and gives plaintive REORS. When I put him down he rolls around begging for more attention but if I pick him for more kisses he does the same thing. 

Toothpaste too, they ALL sit on the sink and watch me brush my teeth but heaven forbid I hold out the toothbrush for anyone to sniff. THey all back up and make faces at me.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Sep 28, 2015)

MowMow said:


> Book hates mommy kisses. He is convinced they are corrosive. If I pick him up and give him kisses he squeezes his eyes shut, leans back as far as he can, and gives plaintive REORS. When I put him down he rolls around begging for more attention but if I pick him for more kisses he does the same thing.


LOL Sounds like my husband... hehe I can do many things but he can only take so much face kisses. It ends pretty much in the "REOR" you describe :twisted:

LOL Thanks for the stories, all these cats are so funny! I love kitty personalities. :thumb


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I sneeze when Sheba is on me, she hates it!

Lottie and Becky don't like me to turn over in bed. 

If the weather is bad, Lottie even blames me for that!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Toothpaste too, they ALL sit on the sink and watch me brush my teeth but heaven forbid I hold out the toothbrush for anyone to sniff. THey all back up and make faces at me.


Kiki is the same but Lulu would lick the brush dry she loves the smell and taste. We have to have covers over the heads now


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Book goes after my used toothbrush. I don't know why, he HATES the toothpaste but if he sees where i put it, he'll get it out. HE drags it to my bed and leaves it there. Then when Neelix sees it he plays with it. I have a whole junk drawer of toothbrushes that I won't use again because I know they've been on the floor.

Since they can open drawers/cabinets/ and baskets.... my new hiding place is on the towel shelf, stuffed between the hand towels.  I replace the hand towel in my bathroom every morning so I just casually wander over, grab a towel and carry the toothbrush back with it. Once they all race to the kitchen (Breakfast is right after I brush my teeth) I tuck it back where it's hidden.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Whisper will ONLY get offended if someone dares to pick him up like you would any other cat. He needs to be picked up and coddled like an infant, belly up with all 4 paws straight in the air like roadkill. 
And he will get offended if he has to jump to his food or water.

Gizmo - gets offended by my husbands electric razor. She'll be squirmy and "springy" for awhile afterwards. 

She also gets offended if I give her a kiss on the face when people are around.

She gets offended too if people pick her up and carry her like a regular cat. She has to be picked up and flipped around so she is carried like a toddler. Hind legs splayed out around your waist and front paws on the shoulder. How else is she supposed to lick your ear and give you goose bumps?

There's many more but that's the big ones.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Aggie gets offended with my toothbrush... I think I would be too if I sniffed too close, haha! 

She also gets slightly offended when I give her too many belly kisses. Or any kisses in fact. I love kissing her forehead, and she'll tolerate one until she'll slowly, slowly inch her face away from me, as if saying "Momma, you're embarrassing me!"


----------



## Innerbeauty (Sep 28, 2015)

evince said:


> She also gets slightly offended when I give her too many belly kisses. Or any kisses in fact. I love kissing her forehead, and she'll tolerate one until she'll slowly, slowly inch her face away from me, as if saying "Momma, you're embarrassing me!"


Awwww how sweet!  Cutie patootie!

bibiak87, it sounds to me like somebody, now I'm not saying who, just might have spoiled your kitties if they want to be held like babies.... :wink:thumb
If there's many more and you think of them, you should post them... *waits*


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lulu hates the air conditioning being switched on. Bear in mind where we live. She esp hates it if she and I have gone to bed and she is snuggled in. My husband has to put it on or by the middle of the night we are sweltering. As he comes in she squeaks and squeaks and grabs his side of the bed! She will then get under the covers.


----------

